# CU Lancaster



## Croftland1 (Oct 30, 2017)

Another one bites the dust...


----------



## Caz (Oct 30, 2017)

:mad1:  HGVs - vehicles over 1525 Kgs unladen weight !!!!

So are they going to ticket all the 4 x 4s and people carriers?

Do most owners of 4 x 4s, people carriers and other large cars realise that they are classed as HGVs by this council? I bet white van man in his Transit doesn't realise either.


----------



## tony (Oct 30, 2017)

*car park*

is this the car park beside the council depot in lancaster ?
we have used it quiet a bit.

tony


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 30, 2017)

Thanks for the update.

I have removed it from the POIs ...


----------



## Croftland1 (Oct 30, 2017)

tony said:


> is this the car park beside the council depot in lancaster ?
> we have used it quiet a bit.
> 
> tony



I'm afraid it is, yes.
The new park & ride car park is now open further down Caton Road at the motorway junction though. It is free to park at the moment, there are no time limits or restrictions and you can use the bus into town.


----------



## Croftland1 (Oct 30, 2017)

Caz said:


> :mad1:  HGVs - vehicles over 1525 Kgs unladen weight !!!!
> 
> So are they going to ticket all the 4 x 4s and people carriers?
> 
> Do most owners of 4 x 4s, people carriers and other large cars realise that they are classed as HGVs by this council? I bet white van man in his Transit doesn't realise either.



Crazy, eh? The other sign gives permission for blue badge holders to park for free with no time restrictions. You just need a super lightweight camper van with a blue badge in the window and some matchsticks for your eyelids!


----------

